# E-Caller(need some help)



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Well thanks guys for all the help with my last topic. I'm in the process of purchasing 10 dozen northwinds, and am getting another 10 hopefully for Christmas, and were making around 100 or more homemade silhouettes. So hopefully we can get a few geese to come check out the spread.

Anyways,

My questions is what kind of horn speakers do you guys use for your E-callers I have everything else figured out. Going to use a CD Deck, running off a car battery (or boat battery depending on what we can get our hands on), and according to my buddy that doesn't hunt but is a system maniac we don't need an amp because the deck should have 4 speaker outputs.

So what kind of outdoor horn speakers do you guys use? And how much in price do they range?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

We run radio shack horns (100 watt I believe) and a couple foxpro horns. The radio shack ones are better.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

barebackjack said:


> We run radio shack horns (100 watt I believe) and a couple foxpro horns. The radio shack ones are better.


I'll have to go to the store doesn't appear there on the website.

http://www.lashen.com/vendors/csispeco/ ... rsHorn.asp

SPC6P-$8.84?


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index ... Id=2104031

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index ... Id=2103339

Here are the Radio Shack speakers. I am running 4 50W horns. The 100W horns sound better but my amp isn't big enough to really use the 100W horns to their full potential. I can get distortion with the 50W speakers but I have to have the gain on the amp almost maxed out. I had the local Radio Shack order the horns, they were delivered to my door with no shipping.

What is the total output of the CD deck you are using? 200W? The link you posted has good speakers, lots of guys run the Speco horns.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't have a CD deck yet, I'm checking around trying to find a cheap one. Do the speakers I posted that were $8.84, are those any good or am I better off spending a little more?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

WingedShooter7 said:


> I don't have a CD deck yet, I'm checking around trying to find a cheap one. Do the speakers I posted that were $8.84, are those any good or am I better off spending a little more?


Don't mess with those..go with the SPC12's or 15's at a minimum.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

OK thanks.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have a CD deck yet, I'm checking around trying to find a cheap one. Do the speakers I posted that were $8.84, are those any good or am I better off spending a little more?
> ...


I agree...I have the 100 watters from radio shack and they are great! Spend a little more and you get a little more! I am running a CD/stereo deck as well and have no problems with it! 
I too am starting to make another one (backup). 
Anyone have a good box ideas to put all this into? The first one I made the handle has now broken off.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Maverick said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > WingedShooter7 said:
> ...


Mav, I searched around for along time and couldn't find a box that looked durable enough and was the right size, so I built my own. It has worked exactly like I hoped for.

I wanted something durable and this one survived a drop from my fourwheeler at about 15 mph..

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51184&highlight=caller


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Maverick said:


> dblkluk said:
> 
> 
> > WingedShooter7 said:
> ...


We made our first box, but have since gone to a gasketed weatherproof tool box. They had some pretty heavy duty (their like rubber or something, not plastic) ones at macs hardware. We have a smaller second caller that housed in a small cooler as well. The cooler seems to save ipod battery life on cold days.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Good stuff there! Thanks Guys! :beer:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't waste your money on those piece of crap speco ones.....I have a tote full of all the different sized ones I tried when I tried to find a cheaper alternative to the radio shack ones.....the speco's sound like crap and blow out EASY if you put enough power through them....I could never get them to handle the volume I required so no dice. You can use them off LOW power amps like the ones that come with a EQ attached to them, more power then that and they are toast....trust me I got 8 of them and only two still work.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Instead of a CD deck try using a MP3 player. We went that route and it worked/works great, that with an amp and 4 100w speakers. If you want I can show it to you sometime, just let me know and I will bring it to Cabelas.

T


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

BigT said:


> Instead of a CD deck try using a MP3 player. We went that route and it worked/works great, that with an amp and 4 100w speakers. If you want I can show it to you sometime, just let me know and I will bring it to Cabelas.
> 
> T


Hey this is thomas? Yah let me know when you work next time, I have a Ipod that should work


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I work Friday, from like 9-7 or so. I will try to remember to bring it in to show you. I also have the TG Snowgrounder CD you can download if you want.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

BigT said:


> I work Friday, from like 9-7 or so. I will try to remember to bring it in to show you. I also have the TG Snowgrounder CD you can download if you want.


Sounds good. Friday morning will be a madhouse but i'll try to stop in 5ish


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

does anyone know if a speaker rating is 50watt passive and 100watt active if you have an amp that will deliver 100 watts to the speaker it will take a 100 watts right.... any help????


----------

